# Radio 4 'you and yours' programme Spain speed cameras



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks

Just listening to a Radio 4 programme, they are talking about foreign motorists speeding.
In a nutshell they have some new devices to catch you, and they now can issue spot fines. If you have no money, they will march you the the cash machine, if still no dice in the slammer you go!

Fixed speed cameras website
http://www.dgt.es/

PS you can listen to this again on BBC iplayer, the programme is called You and Yours.

Hth

w

*** Obviously no-one here speeds! 8)


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Mentioned this recently in a post,just past the matrix flashing "Velocidad ?" the police were pulling in the sinners, and again on the most beautifull stretch of deserted,dual track,they were waiting off road,to catch more sinners. I was in the car at the time,i took heed of the flashing "Velo." sign,phew,and was forwarned of the "Sidewinder" by a lorry pumping his brakes,the brake lights made me slow,and saved my wallet. There but for the grace of God went i. They have upped their game,in Spain.lol
I am a sinner, i know, cos' i just held my hand up.
 Gearjammer.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Saw this on the Spanish news last night. They are not just targetting foreign drivers but cracking down on speeding in general.
The main reason for this is the high number of road deaths in Spain especially during holiday periods. Over the last two days there have been two fatal accidents caused by Portuguese drivers who travel long distances from middle Europe to get back to Portugal as quickly as possible.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I heard part of that broadcast - the bit where the Guardia Civil cops who had a pay cut of 15% can now earn a bonus from fines for traffic offences. Incentivised or what!

More radar speed traps to be expected on Spanish roads? Go figure ... 


SD


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a completely legal way to avoid these traps and there's nothing the police, in any country can do about it.

Keep to the speed limit! They're set at the speed that is safe to travel at, you get to where you are going in not much more time than if you do speed and you get there relaxed and with no stress from trying to spot radar traps and brake lights of vehicles in front of you.

There is absolutely no reason to speed and it is selfish and as socially acceptable as drinking and driving. Half smirking comments about "sinning" aren't funny and wouldn't be taken as such if you were making the same analogy with burglary or theiving. It's breaking the law just the same.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Having threatened two French policemen with my wheelbrace after they had woken me in the middle of the night thinking they were scammers, how do I know whether Spanish policemen escorting me to a cash machine are genuine? 

This seems to be an ideal opportunity for the criminal classes to take advantage of nieve foreign mororists.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

This would be no problem if you stick to the speed limit! 

I always do, and luckily Mr Tom Tom seems to know what the speed limit is wherever I am, and buzzes at me if I go over it.


----------

